# Wildcamping is acceptable in Scotland?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I watched a programme on TV a while back starring Sheila Hancock.

She was making her way to Scotland in a VW campervan to fulfill some kind of dying wish...anyway she mentioned via her character that wild camping in Scotland was allowable just as long as you left no trace of having camped in your chosen spot.

Is this a fact or did the researchers get that bit wrong?

Texas


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi texas

nearly every nice spot you find in Scotland will have a "No Overnight Parking" sign added to it
with the exception of the forestry commission where we do most of our overnighting and is very pleasant
A friend and us with 2 motorhomes went up in the highlands back in April and found a lovely remote spot, miles from ANYWHERE, but it still had a no overnight parking sign........we stayed anyway....great

Paul


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

That answer really suprises me as when I was in Scotland a few years ago there were loads of places to wild camp, and certinally in Arran this year there were no 'no overnight' stops apart from the very few in places you would expect, eg town car parks.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi helen

well..............my wife and i recently took a trip up to ullapool via loch ness with the van and were so disappointed at the amount of signs that have appeared, ...................hence the reasons we parked up in the forestry car parks.,
I think it is a national thing rather than a scottish thing, but the signs are appearing all over the place, maybe the officials think we are all wanting to stay in there laybys for the rest of our lives.............

Paul


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I will have to have a word with my friends (in Austria at the mo) They spend 3 months every year doing the Munroe's in Scotland and never use a campsite other than to empty toilets etc. They have always wildcamped and say how friendly the locals, even the police are.
Cheers Sid


----------

